# EMT at a zoo/theme park?



## brochocinco (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone ever work at a theme park/zoo type setting as an EMT? What was your experience like?


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 21, 2010)

That would be pretty awesome. "We need ALS, man was attacked by a lion"


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 21, 2010)

LucidResq on this forum does, and she apparently likes it. (At amusement park)


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 21, 2010)

I worked for 2 seasons as an EMT at a water park. Pretty fun gig, to be honest, but most days were fairly slow.


----------



## lampnyter (Jul 21, 2010)

how was the pay?


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes I work as an EMT at an amusement park. 

It's pretty cool. The pay is significantly higher than what EMTs on a private ambulance get paid. Mostly hand out bandaids and such but every once in a while something big will happen. We've had an anaphylaxis, status seizure, and open tib/fib so far this year... those are just the ones I can think of right now. 

Our service is cool because it's ALS and it pulls in people from all over. Really awesome being able to talk to people who work all over.... fire depts, ERs, privates, hospital-based, flights.... it's a great way to hear a wide range of experiences and definitely a great way to make connections. 

A big thing is being able to comfortably decide if the person can just go on with their day or if they need an ambulance. That is usually pretty easy but sometimes it can get sticky, and it's definitely hard to operate in that gray area sometimes.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2010)

Where I worked, the pay was comparable to the local companies.


----------



## livewiremaxx (Jul 27, 2010)

While not an amusement park I worked with several that worked in high end casinos in Vegas, It was a very fun and exciting job - as long as the work atmosphere made it that way.  B ut something different and makes it fun.  Work pay probably varies froma rea to area though.


----------

